

Inside Y Combinator’s first hack-a-thon - HeinZawHtet
http://thenextweb.com/dd/2014/08/04/inside-y-combinators-first-hack-thon/

======
rekatz
looks fantastic. every time we run our hack4good events i'm amazed by both
what gets done in 48 hours and what relationships get built that last a
lifetime. hack climate change next with us here:
[http://bit.ly/hack4good06](http://bit.ly/hack4good06)

